# Ridiculous Poodle Grooming



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just found these online! HOLY WOW! what are your thoughts? Seen any crazier?









































































Sorry I may seemed a little shocked.. Im sure you all have seen this but Im just in WOW right now!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

That's what I call "Extreme Grooming."


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rowan said:


> That's what I call "Extreme Grooming."


HAHA! I guess that makes sense! :act-up:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

It's just like the extreme sports--not for the faint of heart.  
My POOS would disown me if I did that to them. LOL


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Holy Cow!*

Well, this was no easy feat for the dog or the groomer. Having a background in grooming, this probably took over 2 hours for the scissoring and coloring. I personally would not want to put a dog on the table for something like this, unless they could lay down for most of it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have seen some of these on the internet or this type of thing. Poor dogs had to put in a long day in the beauty parlour but I must admit I do like the peacock. The groomer is very talented but that must have been torture for those poor dogs unless she broke it out over several days.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I've seen some creatively groomed poodles in person at a grooming expo! They were spectacular! The groom literally takes all day so you have to give your dog breaks. I hope to enter my dog next year (if he has enough hair). Here some pics of the fabulous dogs:


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol I love those pics, one of the top criteria for a dog to be chosen as a model is that they enjoy the grooming process. I think Shadow would have been great if he wasn't a black, even when he was in the scandi and taking three hours to do he never got sick of it and when I finished and put him down as soon as my back was turned he'd be back up on the table wagging his tail.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Throwing it out there, these dogs are well cared for, and my own spoos could be on the table for an hour or two with a normal groom. These dogs aren't mistreated, I bet they almost never have a mat on them. These grooms are a work of art, and all the dogs see is the attention it gives them - and we know poodles love attention.

I think they're a lot of fun, I couldn't do them myself, but kudos to those groomers that do!

The only thing I find really stupid about it is the entire groom team dressing up in props and things, it's a grooming competition, the skit is preeeetty lame.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, wow! And here I thought coloring Gigi pink was a lot of work. lol


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I've seen some creatively groomed poodles in person at a grooming expo! They were spectacular! The groom literally takes all day so you have to give your dog breaks. I hope to enter my dog next year (if he has enough hair). Here some pics of the fabulous dogs:


I just read you're thread and the groomer in picture is Fallen's Groomer Tasha and I actually saw that rooster poodle in person at the shop LOL. She actually asked if she could use Fallen for next year, but I told her I didn't know if we would be living in the Dallas area by October. LOL


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it does take a ton of talent to be able to groom your dogs like this.
Fluffyspoos- I totally agree about whole dressing up with the dog- kind of odd. Tokipoke, thanks for sharing those photos. The monkey one is amazing!


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

This type of grooming is no different than the grooming done for dog shows, but is watched carefully so the dogs are treated well and given time to rest, etc.The Poodles LOVE IT!! Most willingly jump on the table, sleep on their chin pillows for drying. I know some of the groomers and they LOVE their dogs, take their dogs every where with them. Feed them the best food etc. If you think about it, their lives revolve around their dogs. It's pretty awesome!!


----------

